# Wasserlinse? Positiv?



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

sind das auf den bild __ wasserlinsen? ist es war das dieses sehr stark das wasser reinigen?

auch wenn sie sich stark vermehren kann man sie doch immer abfischen, oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,
die Wasserlinse(Lemna minor) ist ein Indikator für gutes Wasser..So wie sie bei dir aussieht,hast du gutes Wasser  
Sie entzieht dem Wasser auch überflüssige Nährstoffe,leider wird sie unter guten Bedingungen auch schnell zur Plage...
Wenn du bereit bist,regelmäßig einen Teil abzufischen kannst du sie im Teich lassen,denn schaden tut sie nicht...
Du kannst sie sogar in Salat usw. einmischen..soll sehr gesund sein..


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Steeev - wie definierst Du "gutes Wasser"  Ich habe im lezten Jahr 2 Wassereimer voll bei mir reingesetzt -- heuer ist keine mehr zu sehen.  Diese Pflanzen gelten als Nährstoffindikator, leider wachsen die bei mir nicht...

Habe ich deswegen "schlechtes Wasser" ?   

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

an @,
__ Wasserlinsen entziehen sicher dem Wasser Nährstoffe, wie andere Pflanzen auch und sind ein Indikator für nährstoffreiches Wasser. In einem optimal eingefahrenen Teich sollten sie deshalb nicht mehr wachsen.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Hi an alle,

habe den Tipp der __ Wasserlinsen:

Die __ Teichlinse, Spirodela polyrrhiza, ist ebenfalls eine Schwimmpflanze und ist der kleinen Wasserlinse zum Verwechseln ähnlich. Allerdings ist der Durchmesser der Blättchen mit 5 bis 6mm gut doppelt so groß. An der Unterseite, die oft rosa bis rot gefärbt ist, befinden sich Wurzelbüschel. Die Teichlinse ist relativ selten, kommt  in Teichen und Tümpeln vor, und dann meistens mit der kleinen Wasserlinse vergesellschaftet, sodaß sie oftmals garnicht als Teichlinse erkannt wird. 

bekommen und würde diese gerne mal testen hat schon jemand von euch positive Erfahrungen damit im Teich?
Denke meine __ Schildkröten freuen sich über Salat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Genau das ist der Punkt. Sowohl im Aquarium, als auch Teich. Immer wenn __ Wasserlinsen oder dergleichen reingschüttet wird, stürzen sich die Fische drauf. Die knabbern von unten die Wurzeln weg. 

Da bleibt nix übrig...  

Schade das die Wasserlinsen in der Natur recht spät kommen. Zumindest habe ich das bei uns beobachtet. Jetzt im Frühjahr findet man nichts in unseren Dorfteichen.  Im August kannst Du Dich kaum davor retten, so schnell wächst das Zeug. Die brauchen wahrscheinlich eine etwas wärmere Wassertemperatur, bevor die richtig wachsen !

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Ich kann Eugen nur voll unterstützen: __ Wasserlinsen sind Indikatorpflanzen für (zu) nährstoffreiches Wasser. Über gute oder schlechte Wasserqualität sagen sie nichts aus. Allerdings: Wer Wasserlinsen hat, dürfte auch ein Algenproblem haben...

Teichlinsen hat Werner im Angebot.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings: Wer __ Wasserlinsen hat, dürfte auch ein Algenproblem haben...



warum


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Habe ich doch geschrieben: *Zu *nährstoffreiches Wasser. Die Natur lässt nichts verkommen: Was nicht von Pflanzen (und __ Entengrütze) aufgenommen wird, holen sich die Algen. Es sei denn, die __ Wasserlinsen bilden eine dicke, lichtundurchlässige Schicht auf dem Wasser (sieht aber auch nicht schön aus). Dann kommen die Algen wegen Lichtmangels nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

dachte das die __ wasserlinsen den algen die nährstoffe wegnehmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Ja, aber die __ Wasserlinsen benötigen einen Nährstoffüberschuss im Wasser, sonst gehen sie selbst ein. Wirst sehen: Irgendwann bildet sich die __ Entengrütze zurück, weil ihr das Wasser einfach nicht mehr nährstoffreich genug ist. Bei "normalem" Nährstoffgehalt wuchern die Wasserlinsen nicht. Ist dann aber immer noch reichlich Futter für die Algen. Begrenzender Faktor bei Algen/Entengrütze ist Licht, nicht Dünger.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

man lernt nie aus. ich werde das mal beobachten. habe ca. 30 __ wasserlinsen in meinen neu angelegten teich gesetzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann vor __ Wasserlinsen nur warnen. Man kann sie einfach nicht unter Kontrolle halten. Wenn genügend Nährstoffe da sind, dann wuchern sie und decken alles mit einem dicken Pflanzenteppich zu, unter dem alles andere an Lichtmangel erstickt. Besonders in einem neu angelegten Teich herrscht immer ein Nährstoffüberschuß und der wird von den Teichlinsen dann gnadenlos genutzt. Bis die neuen Pflanzen angewachsen sind, sind sie schon von den Teichlinsen erstickt worden.

Es gibt nur zwei Wasserlinsen, die ich bedenkenlos empfehlen würde: Lemna trisulca, weil sie untergetaucht schwimmt und nur lockere Bestände macht. Man kann sie noch im Zaum halten.

Die zweite ist Wolfia arrhiza, aber das ist eine theoretische Möglichkeit, denn sie ist meines Wissens nirgends erhältlich. Das ist die kleinste Wasserlinse überhaupt. Sie hat die Größe von einem Sandkorn, damit macht sie natürlich keinen Teich dicht und konkurrenzschwach ist sie obendrein auch noch. Falls die jemand hat, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*Re*

Hallo Werner
ich bin nicht ganz Deiner Meinung
Es kommt sicher auf die Art und Nutzung des Teiches an.
wenn man gut an alle Stellen der Wasseroberfläche rankommt 
schafft es keine Pflanze schneller zu sein als der Kescher !
Wenn man mindestens 1h am Tag am Teich zubringt 
schaffen  es  weder __ Wasserlinsen noch Algen .
was sollte man sonst machen ?
Ich bevorzugte dann den "Kampf" gegen Wasserlinsen.
z.B.für Christian mit seinen "Kack a zu´s" und 
SEINE  Art Teich sind sie sicher geeignet.
wenn alles "klar" ist verhungern die Teichlinsen sowieso
also warum nicht ?
wer zuviel hat kann sie sich auf´s Butterbrot schmieren ! 8) 


http://static.hr-online.de/fs/servicenatur/archiv/201001e.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach einem effektiven Mittel gegen __ Wasserlinsen. Es geht hier zwar hauptsächlich um kleinere Gartenteiche, aber vielleicht weis ja doch jemand einen Rat. 

Ich besitze 4 Waldweiher (450000 L, 350000 L, 2x 200000 L),  welche alle von Wasserlinsen befallen sind, aufgrund der Größe der Weiher ist ein Abschöpfen sinnlos. 

Ich habe jetzt mal vermehrt __ Graskarpfen eingesetzt, ich schätze aber nicht, daß diese solche Massen vertilgen können. Die Wasserqualität ist hervorragend, wir haben daß gerade erst überprüfen lassen, jedoch ist kein Teich/Weiher ohne Licht überlebensfähig.

Weis jemand einen Rat? Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Gruß,

Ulrich


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ulrich,

die __ Graskarpfen werden damit fertig werden. Bei mir haben sie in einem Jahr einen großen Teich leergefressen, der so dicht mit __ Laichkraut bewachsen war, dass man schier über das Wasser hätte gehen können.

Werner


----------



## Nebelschnecke (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

So, ich schiebe mal ein altes Thema nach oben.


> Wasserlinse...,bester Algennährstoffkonkurent, verdunkelt ünd kühlt den Teich, dadurch sterben die Algen ab, danach Linsen abfangen oder Fische einsetzen! Alle Arten sind Wucherer und für Gartenteiche ohne Fische nicht zu empfehlen...
> Auszug aus Teichpflanzenzentrale



Hatte ganz am Anfang eine Handvoll bei mir eingesetzt. Aber wirklich mehr werden sie nicht.
Das Einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist, dass sich Fadenalgen in die Wurzeln gesetzt haben, die ich dort nur schwer wegbekommen konnte 
Ich habe sie in meinem Mörtelkübel, der momentan frei von Fadenalgen ist.
Macht das überhaupt Sinn sie dort zu lassen?

Wie ich das so lese ist es eine paradoxe Pflanze, die - einerseits wichtig - andererseits verflucht wird.

Vielleicht kann ich da ja flächenmäßig nicht so mitreden mit meiner kleinen Pfütze - betrift das Wasserlinsenproblem eher sie großen Teiche?

Liebe Grüße ins Wochenende von Ruth


----------



## patty4 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Hallo!

in meinem Teich wachsen sie auch nicht...

Mit Wasserpflanzen mit gekaufte kleine Teichlinsen vermehren sich in meinem Aquarium (Kaltwasser) sehr schnell und üppig.

Setze ich die abgefischten Teichlinsen jedoch in den Teich ( wenns es im AQ zu viel wird) ist davon bald nichts mehr zu sehen...

Es muss eine winterharte Art sein - weil es in einem Mörtelkübel auf meiner Terasse in dem letztes Jahr mein __ Lotus stand überlebt hat. Ansonsten ist es eine sehr kleine __ Teichlinse.

Keine Ahnung, warum die im Teich nichts werden - bei dem üppigen Algenwachstum was ich zur Zeit habe, müssten eigentlich genug Nährstoffe da sein.

Vielleicht werden die ja von meinen Rotfedern gefressen... ( habe ich allerdings noch nicht beobachtet...)

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Hallo,

seid doch froh wenn die bei euch nicht wachsen. __ Wasserlinsen sind das schlimmste Teichunkraut, das ich kenne. Wenn sie wachsen, dann richtig. Sie bilden einen dichten Teppich auf der Wasseroberfläche durch den kein Licht mehr durchdringt. Alles andere pflanzliche Leben erstickt unter diesem Teppich.


----------



## Redlisch (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Hallo,
da kann ich zustimmen, auf der Arbeit der Teich (ca 300 m²) wird jedes Jahr von den __ Wasserlinsen zugewuchert. Sie müssen dann mit Schaufeln rausgeholt werden.
Ich hatte mir mal einen 3l Frischhaltebeutel voll mitgenommen, da meine Karauschen etc. diese fressen. Alle Wasserlinsen, auch im Filterteich lebten bei mir nicht lange. Warum sie bei mir nicht wachsen, aber auf der arbeit ist mir auch schleierhaft. Nach dem Algenwuchs sollte genug Nahrung drin sein.

Axel


----------



## newman71 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Hallo, ich habe im letzten Sommer __ Wasserlinsen eingesetzt. 
Diese sind ganz gut gediehen. Nach dem Winter sind die nicht mehr da !?
Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Wasserlinse auf dem Teichgrund "überwintert" und da von alleine wiederkommt .
Stimmt das ?

Uwe


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Servus Uwe

Wird schon Stimmen 

Kleine Wasserlinse


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Hallo Uwe,
ja ist so.

Zum Winter sind sie immer verschwunden.
Wenn das Wasser wieder wärmer wird kommen sie fast explosionsartig (zum Ärger unserer Gärtner  ) zurück.

Axel


----------



## newman71 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Guten Morgen,
ich habe festgestellt, dass sich die __ Wasserlinsen bei mir überhaupt nicht entwickeln. Rein in den Teich --> man sieht sie zwei Wochen --> wge sind sie. Ist das jetzt im Hinblick auf die Wasserqulität mehr positiv oder mehr negativ zu sehen ?? (Hab die Dinger ja auch als ALgenvertreiber eingesetzt. Fadenalgen hab ich noch, Wasserlinsen nicht mehr !?)

Uwe


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserlinse? Positiv?*

Hallo
wird wohl daran :

liegen 





> Besatz
> 
> 5 Goldies




mfG


----------

